# Vom BufferedReader lesen -> hängt ohne Fehler,ohne Except



## javadeveloper (31. Aug 2004)

```
import java.io.*;
 import java.net.*;

 public class buffertest2
 {
   public static void main(String[] args)
   {
     try {
     InetAddress addr = InetAddress.getByName("imap.xxxxx.xx");
     String ipaddr = (addr.getHostAddress());
     Socket Anschluss = new Socket(ipaddr,143);
     InputStreamReader PLeser = new InputStreamReader(Anschluss.getInputStream());

     BufferedReader f = new BufferedReader(PLeser);;
     String line;

       while ((line = f.readLine())!=null) {
         System.out.println(line);
       }
       f.close();
       System.out.println("hello");
     } catch (IOException e) {
       System.out.println("Fehler beim Lesen vom Server");
     }
   }
 }
```

Das Programm hängt nach einmaliger Ausführung der While-Schleife stehen.
Nach Ausführen des Programmes erhalte ich vom Imap Server die Willkommenszeile beim zweiten Durchgang (wo der Reader leer ist) hängt das Programm.
"hello" bekomm ich dann nie zu sehen.
Ohne Fehler, ohne Exception ohne irgendwas.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## thE_29 (31. Aug 2004)

nunja, er wartet noch immer in der schleife, da es nicht null ist, (weil es ja nicht aufhört) wartet er dort ab bis die Verbindung aus = oder bis null geschickt wird!

Da die Verbindung net aus ist, wird auch net null geschickt  Dadurch bleibst du in deiner Schleife!

Besser gesagt, er bleibt beim auslesen stehen, er schickt halt einfach nix neues! Das gleiche hatte ich auch wenn ich mit Process was rummache!


----------



## javadeveloper (3. Sep 2004)

:?: Wie kann ich dann erkennen das momentan nichts zum ausgeben da ist?
Mein Ziel ist aus der Schlaufe zu kommen sobald der Buffer leer ist.


----------

